# Hawk outside my window



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

I am feeling sad about this.

I live in the middle of New York City, and I haven't really seen hawks before right IN the city. I live in an apartment that faces an enclosed space that's created by four buildings surrounding it. Lately, I've been seeing a lot of pigeons there. I think it's a nice area for them, because people can't get down there, and it's probably more protected from the elements. Well, today, I saw a haw sitting RIGHT there. I guess I know what that means, and it makes me kind of sad.

Also, I live my windows open in the summer, and I have both a pigeon and two guinea pigs. That made me wonder, would a hawk ever try to get into an apartment through an open window?


----------



## derekio (Jan 20, 2012)

if its hungry, it would have no problem coming in that window.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes, as Derekio said, if it's hungry, he could get into the apartment even when you are there.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Pigeonfriend said:


> I am feeling sad about this.
> 
> I live in the middle of New York City, and I haven't really seen hawks before right IN the city. I live in an apartment that faces an enclosed space that's created by four buildings surrounding it. Lately, I've been seeing a lot of pigeons there. I think it's a nice area for them, because people can't get down there, and it's probably more protected from the elements. Well, today, I saw *a haw* sitting RIGHT there. I guess I know what that means, and it makes me kind of sad.
> 
> Also, I live my windows open in the summer, and I have both a pigeon and two guinea pigs. That made me wonder, would a hawk ever try to get into an apartment through an open window?


If I didn't see the title then I would have wondered a little was this thread was about. Lol.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

He was on a Reconnaissance Survey, may not be that humble next time


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Really? A hawk can come into the house uninvited? That's just... intrusive!

They have no shame, do they? Lol...


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

In New York city you will also see perigan falcons. They have made a great comeback along side the hawks and bald eagles. Some believe they have naturally kept the pigeons in check in the city so that a lot of disease have not popped up in the pigeon population due to overcrowding and lack of food. Sad thing is they cant tell the difference between our pigeons and the ferals. Wish they would go after the commarants that are devastaing fish populations around the state.


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

you ve never got your gun handy when needing it !!!!!


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

jeff houghton said:


> you ve never got your gun handy when needing it !!!!!


Why would you need a gun for? That's ludacris..Just keep your pigeons safe!


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Crows are aware of a gun but i doubt if falcons recognize a gun and runaway, if you are talking about just frigtening them!!


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Dima said:


> Why would you need a gun for? That's ludacris..Just keep your pigeons safe!


was being flippant wind ya neck in .


----------



## anhmytran (Jan 5, 2013)

Shooting guns through windows may hurt people more than scaring the hawks.
*
Predators prefer feral pigeons than racing homers, for feral pigeons are easier to catch.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

This is an old post which got resuscitated, plus there have been recent threads about anti-hawk ideas...so I am just gonna chime in that hawks don't like seeing other hawks where they are casing the place. They are lone hunters.

Pigeons, on the other hand...have no problems w/ mirrors and it doesn't impede their goings-about.

So if there is any way to set up a mirror, securely, near the openings you are concerned about, I have had some success with that in the past.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thats good to know.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Also, I ran across this...same idea, a bit higher tech maybe....

http://www.jedds.com/-strse-644/12-INCH-SILVER-GAZING/Detail.bok


----------

